# Lipgloss on Thick lips



## aabidabi (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if a lot of teenagers post on here but.... i have thick-ish lips, i used to hate them but i like them now but whenever i put any kind of lipgloss on it looks ridiculous. is it just me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i've heard people say wear lipstick instead but i'm 15 i really dont think i should wear lipstick, mainly because some parts of my lips are more pigmented so i cant do like a nude lip or anything. any help here?


----------



## na_pink (Jul 11, 2008)

just get a tinted lipgloss and make sure you wipe any excess off after each application


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love lipgloss and I wear it more often than lipstick.  You need to find a texture that is right for you if you are going to use it though.  I have big lips and I enjoy wearing the Cream texture.  Because there is not a lot of sparkle and glitz in this texture, I just get a nice moisturized look to my lips.

If you want to try lipstick but are uncertain because your lips are pigmented, I would suggest trying the Luster texture first.  Those are the most forgiving shades on anyone because they allow the natural color of your lip to show more so than other textures.


----------



## aabidabi (Jul 11, 2008)

thank you guys for the help i will definitely look into the l/s and l/g


----------



## mittens (Jul 12, 2008)

Aw you should be happy to have thick lips. So many beauty products are designed to give the illusion of full lips. I'm sure you don't look ridiculous!  I have pretty full lips too but I still use mac plushglass--to make them look even fuller! I really love a color called Fulfilled. It's peachy-pink. I love it because it brightens my lips but doesn't have lots of shimmer/glitter like other glosses. If you want to downplay your lips or go for a more subtle lip, I would suggest staying away from glosses that have lots of "chunky" glitter. Instead go for something that has a more subtle sheen. Mac will have lots of options!

I have really pigmented lips too. Sometimes I'll go over my lips lightly with my foundation or a light concealer. That way, light colored lipsticks show up better for me--especially pinks. I just make sure to moisturize my lips first and I use a foundation that has moisturizer in it, so that my lips don't dry out.


----------



## aabidabi (Jul 13, 2008)

aww thank mittens, i will definitely look into that


----------



## aabidabi (Jul 13, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## marielle78 (Jul 14, 2008)

If you want to make your lips one color use concealer or foundation on them before you apply your lipstick.  You can still do a nude lip.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 14, 2008)

have you thought about mac tendertones? they'll give your lips a glossy look and moisturize at the same time. they've got a little shimmer (most of them) but nothing too obvious or chunky looking. very good alternative if you're feeling a little apprehensive about lipglosses.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 14, 2008)

*I can totally relate!* 
I have FAT lips and I'm really a beginner when it comes to lip produt. Lipsticks are really pretty but I'm 16 and I agree, lipstick is a bit much for everyday wear on a teen.
 I also agree that tendertones give a nice glossy sheen without making your lips huge. I also like ging for sheer lip sticks or tinted lip balms for that color.


----------



## aabidabi (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank You guys im really glad i have all these things to try!


----------



## emily_009 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lipgloss WOW, I love it soo much and I wear it in every occasion.


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Jul 15, 2008)

in my opinion a lip liner can really help. try a light brown color like Cork (MAC). my suggestion is to line them first and then begin to fill in the outer corners, the more u fill in the smaller ur lips will look with gloss over them. just remember to not fill them in completely and blend ur lip liner & gloss so u don't have a hard line. 
and like others said before...thick lips are beautiful! people pay good money to have what God gave u... so rock them proudly! every time i hear of someone say they don't like their thick lips, theirs a place in my heart that cries!!  
those r my 2 cents on the subject =)


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 6, 2008)

I hafta agree with another poster. Creamy lipsticks and glosses are awesome. They make the lip look so moisturized and juicy. Since yr 15 I think you can get away with a nude lipstick or a tendertone/HIP jelly thingie. Or any creamy lipgloss. When yr lips look nice and juicy you'll see that and appreciate the full/thick-ness of them. But the creamy consistency, I think will make you most comfortable.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 9, 2008)

Glosses will always make lips look bigger because it reflects light.  I would try something more creamy; Laura Mercier is coming out with a new product called Lip Velvet, it's a semi-matte lipgloss, perfect for anybody who likes the creamy texture of lipgloss without the high sheen.  Or if you're still stuck on gloss (I can't blame you at 15) then go for darker colors; they'll make the lips look less full, while the gloss still reflects light.  Dark Color + Glossy Texture will balance each other out.


----------

